

Braidwood killing SSDs? Bollocks. - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/Whats-the-word.aspx

======
lsc
Whatever happened to 'hybrid' hard drives? it seems like you could get a big
win if the drive reorders writes in the cache, but it sounds like hybrid
drives were mostly a flop.

------
puredemo
I wish it wasn't so hard to find lower cost laptops with SSD. It seems like
they are all over $1500 still.

~~~
lsc
most SSDs are the standard 2.5" form factor and have the standard sata
interface. I just bought a ssd and swapped out the hard drive. (In fact, the
drive is still in the garage; it has the windows install the laptop came with,
so I can use it to, for example, activate my 3g modem. The modem works fine
under Linux, it just needs to be activated.)

